
Swiss banker whistleblower: CIA behind Panama Papers - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/12/swiss-banker-whistleblower-cia-behind-panama-papers.html
======
branchless
The US have been complaining a lot about the UK not meeting NATO defense
spending.

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/07/uk-sends-
more...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/07/uk-sends-more-troops-
train-iraqi-forces)

Also the UK is failing to control banking financial fraud at home and in it's
tax havens.

